# Cottage Cheese Bedtime Shake



## blueboy75 (Aug 30, 2006)

I've read many posts here mentioning the effectiveness of cottage cheese as an effective slow release form of protein useful before bed.

I find it difficult to eat a bowl of cottage cheese personally, I gag after about 2 spoonfuls.

What I have found easy to stomach however, is placing the cottage cheese in the blender with a little milk and peanut butter.

I was hoping this would still have the same effect in terms of a slow release protein as eating the cottage cheese in its normal state.

I much prefer drinking it over eating it.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

That is fine.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

Try _Friendship_ Cottage Cheese. Very different tasting than brands like Hood or generic store brands. The consistancy and taste is a lot better and I find it much easier to eat alone. If you can't find it in regular grocery stores, try health food markets like Whole Foods.

http://www.friendshipdairies.com/


----------



## MACCA (Aug 30, 2006)

im the opposite to you, i love cottage cheese, i must admit not when i first tried it but it soon grew on me, but i can not stand peanut butter even the smell of it makes me wanna chuck........ peanut butter =


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Try _Friendship_ Cottage Cheese. Very different tasting than brands like Hood or generic store brands. The consistancy and taste is a lot better and I find it much easier to eat alone. If you can't find it in regular grocery stores, try health food markets like Whole Foods.
> 
> http://www.friendshipdairies.com/



Friendship is all I eat. I get the "no sodium added" kind. Only like 30 mgs per serving. Plus I notice that Friendship has 16 grams of protein per half cup, compared to 12-13 in most other brands.


----------



## Valias (Aug 30, 2006)

One thing to consider is the carbohydrate in milk. Not sure about how it effects insulin but if it does cause insulin out i wouldn't have it before sleep. Sleep is a time for growth hormone which comes hand in hand with lower blood sugar and glucagon. cottage cheese is raved about because it has low carbs whilst good proteins. i think adding milk would take out half the goodness of cottage cheese pre-sleep meal.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> Friendship is all I eat. I get the "no sodium added" kind. Only like 30 mgs per serving. Plus I notice that Friendship has 16 grams of protein per half cup, compared to 12-13 in most other brands.


 
Thats friendship brand looks really good but unfortunately its not available in Australia.

It actually made me look at the nutritional info on the brand I used and I found that mine is loaded with sodium.  Might have to find a supermarket with more variety of brands.

Thanks.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 31, 2006)

Valias said:


> One thing to consider is the carbohydrate in milk. Not sure about how it effects insulin but if it does cause insulin out i wouldn't have it before sleep. Sleep is a time for growth hormone which comes hand in hand with lower blood sugar and glucagon. cottage cheese is raved about because it has low carbs whilst good proteins. i think adding milk would take out half the goodness of cottage cheese pre-sleep meal.


 
interesting point, I thought seeing as they are both dairy they would complement eachother.

No problem though, I can just blend with water instead - probably wont taste as good but still easier than eating it straight from the tub.


----------

